

Google's passive sniffing may have paved the way for Wi-Fi privacy flap - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/05/17/googles-passive-sniffing-technique-may-have-paved-the-way-for-wi-fi-privacy-flap-skyhook-ceo-says/

======
abyssknight
I thought this was precisely why white hat war drivers unmounted their TCP
stack when scanning. Is that not the case anymore?

